# White Labs Yeast Spreadsheet



## ham2k (12/6/07)

Hi all,

I was trying to find my first liquid yeast to use across a number of different styles. Someone helpfully linked to some tables at : http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/styles.html

I have copied these tables into a little Excel sheet that made me understand it a little better. Hopefully other people can find this useful too. If something is broken in the excel sheet, let me know and I'll fix it.

You might have to enable macros. You can trust me! B) 

I think I might go for either a Californian Ale or English Ale. 

View attachment WhiteLabsYeast.xls


----------



## Franko (12/6/07)

nice job

Franko


----------



## Stuster (12/6/07)

That's great, ham2k. Very easy to use. Much better than using the WL site. Thanks. :super: :beer:


----------



## xtrabyte (13/6/07)

Excellent work


----------



## blackbock (13/6/07)

This would be great if it included the Wyeast range as well.

(it's great already - but would be even better, I mean.)

If it included the dry yeasts too it could even be included into the Wiki as a download. Good job ham2k!


----------



## Stuster (13/6/07)

It can't really include the Wyeast ones, bb, because Wyeast doesn't have any info like that on its site. The White Labs site has all this info, its just that ham2k has made it far more convenient to use it. :super: 

I guess if we all included some information on the Wyeast and dry yeasts in a wiki we could get something like this together. :unsure:


----------



## blackbock (13/6/07)

Sorry if I am hijacking this, but:



Stuster said:


> It can't really include the Wyeast ones, bb, because Wyeast doesn't have any info like that on its site.



All the more reason that it is needed! Although they do have this:



> I guess if we all included some information on the Wyeast and dry yeasts in a wiki we could get something like this together. :unsure:



I am sure the brains trust here could work something out.


----------



## Tseay (13/6/07)

Excellent work- may I suggest that adding "all" to the beer type (Ale, Lager etc) would allow searching across all styles for opions for a specifc yeast strain.


----------



## Stuster (13/6/07)

Chris, if you choose Style in the second drop box, that should give you all the styles for one yeast. (Is that what you meant? :unsure: )


----------



## Screwtop (13/6/07)

Great little brew tool, thanks ham2k


----------



## Jye (13/6/07)

ham2k, If you would like to add wyeast here is a comparison chart, linky.


----------

